

Is Flask catching up with Django in terms of preferred python framework? - codegeek

Disclaimer: I fiddled with Django (personal only) and then switched to Flask. I love it so far!!&#60;p&#62;I do notice a trend lately that the number of startups using Flask is growing (ads on HN jobs etc.). It is still way behind Django but something interesting. What do you guys think ?
======
vangale
I haven't seen any recent stats for HN companies, but here are some other
stats:

StackOverflow tagged questions: Django 36000+, Flask about 3000 (Flask 675 +
SQLAlchemy 1880 + Jinja2 376)

Google Groups: "Django updates" 35864 topics, "Django users" 37333 topics,
Flask (no user groups)

PyPi packages: Django 2539, Flask (no classifier for flask but somewhere
around 260 search results for 'flask')

IRC: #django usually has 500-600 in channel at all times of day. I can't
connect right now for exact numbers for flask (assuming there is a channel)
but other frameworks like Pyramid are probably equivalent and less than 100.

Now, except for IRC these numbers don't judge current momentum... but they
still give a good indicator on community size. For example, in all these areas
plone/zope numbers beat django but clearly momentum is towards Django when
comparing the two.

~~~
pestaa
I don't see how SQLAlchemy and Jinja2 question statistics contribute to the
popularity of Flask.

Not they are not related at some level, but this evidence is irrelevant.

Agreed on last parapgraph. Everybody needs to make sure their preferred
environment matches their requirements. Django might be moving faster than
Plone/Zope, but if you are a big enterprise looking into content management,
the question is almost already answered.

~~~
SEJeff
Well fwiw, the same guy (Armin Ronacher) wrote both flask and jinja2 so there
is a strong link between the two projects by way of him.

------
glimcat
I think they appeal to different audiences.

